

School Board Wants Civil Disorder De-Emphasized; Students Walk Out - pessimizer
http://www.npr.org/2014/10/03/353327302/school-board-wants-civil-disorder-deemphasized-students-walk-out

======
pessimizer
Thought this was relevant in the face of the Hong Kong protests:
[http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/oct/01/joshua-wong-
tee...](http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/oct/01/joshua-wong-teenager-
public-face-hong-kong-protests)

